# The dreaded Deadlift.



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably the most dangerous exercise if not performed correctly!

Ive scouted many websites, asked various gym instructors on best form for these and everyone has different views. IE use legs, don't use legs, knees bent, knees not bent etc..

Just wondered if you guys were in the same dilemma. Perhaps some of the advance guys can help out here?

Ive got them tomorrow and as always.. NOT looking forward to them. Glad they come first in my routine, so do em and get em out the way!

Thanks


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Assuming we are talking regular and not stiff legged here.

I go with flat back, bend at the knees, good grip. Then look up and imagine you are pushing the floor away with your feet, drive them into the floor. This will get you up naturally and not affect your lower back.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah normal standard deadlift. thanks for the info mariner!


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

I personally love deadlifts. Putting the weight down after a great set thinking "I just lifted that."

I tend to find my lower back can be under pressure to bend forwards slightly when I am going heavy (feels like I'm being pulled forwards as youd expect), but so long as I start in the correct posititon and keep focused, it doesnt move much and the pressure is more of a feeling than it actually bending.

I deadlift the same way as MM. I have my arms on the outside of my legs, one overhand, one underhand. Works great for me. Wish I could say the same for my squats and bench


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks Tom, i did it exactly the way described by MM (and yourself) this morning, but something still didnt feel right.. my lower back was aching more than any other part of my back (shoulder or arms) after every set :S


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> my lower back was aching more than any other part of my back (shoulder or arms) after every set :S


Deadlift is very weird to learn. It took me a while to get the hang of it. Sticking your chest out and bum out felt weird and I kept arching my back. Practice getting the right form then maybe ask a gym instructor to watch you to make sure it is correct before adding weight.

~Hope this helped


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Matt.. I asked a few gym guys over the last year or so.. one said my knees shouldnt be bent at all (this is one of the more muscular [but slightly dumb] guy), said if knees are bent you're doing more of a squat etc.. so i said yeah ok.. and i read knees should be bent until the bar passes the knee, then knee locked. So I ask another guy, seems clever but ive seen more muscle on a fly - said knees straight, bum out, chest out and shoulders always behind the bar never over.. which is kinda what i do now...

I would much rather do deadlift-like exercise on the lower back machine, but i know its not gon do me any favours..

thanks for your reply anyways Matt


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Stand shoulder width apart toes just before the underneat of the bar. I find one hand over hand grip onehand under hand grip really helps then lift as mm says try not to put the focus in your back and push through the floor.

A difficult excercise but as tom says great when its done right.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks jordan, all you guys seem to be in same school of thought.. imma gather as much knowledge as i can by next thursday :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks fleg, ok cool next week weight dropped and will focus on form..

not sure i can see this bein my fave exercise... reaping gains = defo

cheers buddy


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

have a read of jim wendler's take on the deadlift



jim wendler said:


> to figure out the best stance for your deadlift, pretend you're about to perform a vertical jump. get your feet and body into position. now look down and move your feet in slightly. this is your starting position.
> 
> your toes should be pointing slightly outward.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

by chris pike aka pikey from here..ex world powerlifting champ..

A really common mistake is to drive from the legs first ending up with the bar just beneath the knees with legs more or less straight and then a huge amount of strain is thrown onto your lumbers to finish.If you are ending up with legs straight and back bent try concentrating on moving the weight off the floor driving from your hips, pushing them through as the bar moves up - this puts your back in the right movement.

Do you use a power belt mate? If not give it a go the extra support around the stomach takes some strain of your lumbers?

Ps for once I know what I'm on about I was a powerlifter for years and once went for a world record attempt on the deadlift. I've also completed a BAWLA coaching course although years ago.

First thing is grip if you are power lifting training you'll want to grip with knuckles over bar in one hand and knuckles under in the other , this limits the bars tendency to roll out of your grip. If you aren't bothered about competition feel free to use straps and go for knuckles over the bar. I prefer a width just over shoulder width for a start let your arms relax at your sides standing straight and whatever width they centre at use that (neutral width), as you get into it you can try differing grips till you find your preference.

The next thing and probably more important is foot wear, you want flat footwear, boots or not is your choice, many power lifter use ballet shoes, myself I never got on with them preferring the ankle support from a lifting boot, Otomix bodybuilding boots are fine but running shoes are terrible. The reason foot wear is important is you should centre the weight over the middle of the foot and drive through the middle of the foot. If the weight is predominantly through the balls of your feet the weight will drift out in front causing way too much strain on your lower back, if the weight is mainly through your heels the weight will drag up your shins causing friction and grazing - ouch!. So running shoes all being equal would raise the heels and put the weight forward of ideal throwing undue stress on the lower back. Proper alignment will let the bar stay close to the body and allow the hips to come into play as soon as the bar comes over the knees.

So grip the bar, bar over the middle of your feet, tuck your back in with hips behind the bar shoulders over and slightly forward of the bar. Tense your core muscles (abs and lumbar prior to pulling the bar) Drive smoothly and slowly through the middle of your feet and at the same time slightly reducing the angle between your shoulder and vertical. The pull should be smooth and steady never snatched at or jerky and never fast. This should stop you ending up with the bar at your knees legs more or less straight etc. When the bar reaches your knees you should start to drive your hips up and in which will result in you standing upright holding the bar. Don't rotate the shoulders back this is asking for injury.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo unless you have good flexibilty partial deads are the way to go to start with..

increase ROM as flexibility increases...

most people cant even get into the deadlift postion.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good read cal, I now know why I often find I'm pulling back as well as up it's all to do with the foot ware.

Damn the wife stilettos.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

missus got me some deadlift slippers for xmas 

theyre my normal sliippers lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks Matt.. I asked a few gym guys over the last year or so.. one said my knees shouldnt be bent at all (this is one of the more muscular [but slightly dumb] guy), said if knees are bent you're doing more of a squat etc.. so i said yeah ok.. and i read knees should be bent until the bar passes the knee, then knee locked.


If your doing deadlift for back then just bring the bar below the knee and back up. This keeps the lift focused on the back and not your legs.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> most people cant even get into the deadlift postion.


Defo true mate. I couldn't when I first started. The gym instructor was like stick your chest out and I was like "i dont even have a propper chest to be able to stick out" haha. Feels weird getting in to the position at first. (yes, im on about deadlifts)


----------



## williamsamuelson1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Been a great read with some top notch answers with explanations to go with.

I'm 6ft6 or 198cm and deadlifting has always been one of my stronger exercises but still more awkward.

I never thought about the footwear element and have mostly worn heeled trainers which likely limits my progress.

I found that this exercise is essential for overall growth and nothing like it to work grip.

Are video links allowed for posting? Would be interesting to see what people consider good form in video as youtube is jammed with keyboard warriors who think they know it all.


----------

